# Dear Foo Fighters,



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

you will never cease to amaze me.

yours truly,

blam

their new album up for streaming.

Foo Fighters - Wasting Light

Can't wait to see them live again. Dave puts on an amazing show.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

nice. thanks for the link


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Are they members here ?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

no, but they totally should be.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i tried not to like dave grohl, i really did. i just can't do it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

A buddy from another forum teched for them on the acoustic tour they did with Dylan (gave me one of Dave's picks that I keep in my wallet!), and also part of an electric tour that went to Japan. He had nothing but good things to say about Grohl. He describes Grohl as being "all about the music". When they were first introduced, or shortly thereafter, it came to Grohl's attention that my buddy Andy had been a member of a small-time Ohio band who had scored a minor local hit. Grohl declared "Man, I *love* that tune!", and promptly sat down at the drums and knocked that sucker out beat for beat. To find out you had an admirer of that stature was pretty gratifying.

I like 'em for a bunch of reasons. First, they rock....obviously. Second, as many opportunities as they've had to do so, not a one of their videos has the slightest hint of miscogeny in it. All of them thoughtful and/or funny, with no posturing, bling or "rented cute girls" (as Zappa used to describe videos). Third, Grohl always seems to go for the underdog guitars. Not the esoteric collectible kitschy stuff, like a Teisco or an old Supro, but "industry failures"; the Edsels of the guitar world, like the RD Artist and the Starcaster. Cripes, I expect him to be sporting a Gibson Corvus or a Guild Thunderbird or Ovation Breadwinner one of these days.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I pre-purchased the album on iTunes. I love the Foo Fighters. Grohl seems like a genuinely nice guy. Unfortunately I missed them on their Skin and Bones tour a while back. Would like to see them live someday. Until then it's CD's I guess.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i don't even like coffee and i laugh at this every single time:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhdCslFcKFU


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I pre-purchased the album on iTunes. I love the Foo Fighters. Grohl seems like a genuinely nice guy. Unfortunately I missed them on their Skin and Bones tour a while back. Would like to see them live someday. Until then it's CD's I guess.


the foo fighters was the first big concert I ever went to. will never forget it. 

I pre-ordered the vinyl for my collection last week.


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

That coffee video rules. The sound on this new album is really very well done all around.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

That video sort of explains a comment Grohl makes at the end of their ACL appearance, where he notes that he's found he doesn't really "need" sleep.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is a cut off the new album

http://youtu.be/h4HBfvibVC0


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I just bought this album yesterday and it's amazing! I only like them more as I get Older. Bridges Burning is a key track for me, Arlandria and Dear Rosemary are also awesome! Even the one track I didn't love has grown on me. if you don't have the DVD Skin and Bones and you're a fan , get it!

Lisa
p.s
I have always said I didn't think Kurt Cobain was the talent in nirvana.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> I just bought this album yesterday and it's amazing! I only like them more as I get Older. Bridges Burning is a key track for me, Arlandria and Dear Rosemary are also awesome! Even the one track I didn't love has grown on me. if you don't have the DVD Skin and Bones and you're a fan , get it!
> 
> Lisa
> p.s
> I have always said I didn't think Kurt Cobain was the talent in nirvana.


Yeah, it's a really strong album. I think it's their best since Colour and Shape. It's funny, the lead single is the one track I can't stand! I actually think it's a pretty bad song. The rest of the album is solid though. Dear Rosemary, Arlandia, Should Have Known and Walk are may favs so far.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> Yeah, it's a really strong album. I think it's their best since Colour and Shape. It's funny, the lead single is the one track I can't stand! I actually think it's a pretty bad song. The rest of the album is solid though. Dear Rosemary, Arlandia, Should Have Known and Walk are may favs so far.


I don't mind Rope now, but at first i was "meh" But yeah I think this one will have legs like Color and the Shape and will appeal to a wide (ieop and rock) audience.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> I don't mind Rope now, but at first i was "meh" But yeah I think this one will have legs like Color and the Shape and will appeal to a wide (ieop and rock) audience.


I like it after a few listens as well. 

[video=youtube;zKA0ia91pFY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKA0ia91pFY&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

The SNL performance was really good too:

[video=youtube;J3_OY_e_hw4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3_OY_e_hw4[/video]


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

just got back from the theatre showing their documentary. fantastic....very good watch... highly recommended


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I really love the new album and I'm really diggin' is guitar tone.
He can do many things with only a phase 90, a boss dm-2 and his amp.

Would be more than happy to have a trinity lopez like that!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Speaking of The Late Show, the Foo Fighters did a "Live On Letterman" concert and it's up at http://www.cbs.com Click on "Shows" then "Live On Letterman". I was watching it last night and it's 109 minutes long. You'll also notice the guys are dressed differently in this concert as they're paying tribute to a certain band. )


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Make me think of that:
[video=youtube;PbgKEjNBHqM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbgKEjNBHqM[/video]

Dave loves the 50's!


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

They decided to perform their latest cd in its entirety for their fans...

http://www.musicradar.com/news/guitars/must-see-video-foo-fighters-play-wasting-light-in-full-424850

[video=youtube;Xnmzins2Uow]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xnmzins2Uow&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------

